# Here we go again.



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

About 2 weeks ago the ice came off the lake, the bottom paint went on and this weekend we got her in the water  We were the 2nd boat in by about 30 minutes but the first boat to actully go out and sail 

First race is May 20th!! Got the rigging tuned not to bad, boat felt like it handled the same as last year. Need to borrow a loose gauge though.
I wish the VC17 would keep the copper color, I think it looks pretty good.




























After a bit of cleanup the inside isn't to bad... _Apparently_ it's the biggest V berth you will ever find on a 25 foot.  









Only problem I had was changing the Jib halyard, the main went like a charm, the jib got stuck and the two ropes came apart!  Soooo I guess since im the light weight I get to go up the mast and fish the new halyard down...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you need to pull your boat out of the water and re-wax it... the topsides aren't shiny enough...  Looks good.


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I think you need to pull your boat out of the water and re-wax it... the topsides aren't shiny enough...  Looks good.


I would but...... When i pass other boats i might blind them and i would feel really bad about that


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

2ndimpression said:


> I would but...... When i pass other boats i might blind them and i would feel really bad about that


But it would help you win races.


----------

